# Water is cloudy please help!



## safireeyz (Apr 30, 2008)

I just can't seem to pin point what the water is not crystal clear?
All chem. are within range, just bought a new Emperor 400 and that took 60% of the cloudiness away however it is still a white cloudiness to the water. 
Any suggestions??


----------



## safireeyz (Apr 30, 2008)

was just reading a thread.. could it be the lighting making the water look cloudy? I have a 10000k and a blue light, brand new too :-?


----------



## zazz (Apr 5, 2008)

i think the water needs to be cloudy to start.....the light just accentuates it.

but i noticed that blue light can really highlight the cloudiness if its there.

but for me my cloudiness was because my water was always trying to drop calcium..but if i mention my settings to anyone or read articles they all say that the levels are spot on.

well maybe they are but its all about fish health ..not visibilty.

even after getting that kh down i needed to run the filter for a couple of days ...

i really noticed that my tank suddenly got clear when i looked sideways down the 150g tank and the rock at the far side was as clear as the ones nearest to me.....the difference really hit me.

hope you find out the cause of your problem.


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

How long has this tank been setup?

You said you bought a new filter, what did you do with the old filter? Did you just take it off and add the new one? Switch any media?


----------



## safireeyz (Apr 30, 2008)

This tank has been set-up for years now. I added another filter. So now I have 2. Fluval 405 and Emp 400


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

No problem. I just wanted to make sure the answers you got actually peratined to your situation. These question usually come from people with either brand new tanks or people who have comepletely switched out their filter and are mini-cycling.

So, now on to your issue. If there are particulates in the water, the lights will accentuate it, but it shouldn't be there in the first place. Do you have the polishing pad in the fluval as the very last thing the water goes through?

Another possibility is that somehow a tiny bit of air is getting into the canister and is being blown out a microbubbles. These bubbles can get caught in the currents, and nerver make it to the surface, or are gassing off at the same rate they are being put into the water column by the filter. A third (but more remote possibility) is that the output from the canister is disturbing the substrate (you didn't mention what you have for substrate) just enough for any tiny particles to become suspended.

Oyther tahn taht, I am at a loss.


----------



## safireeyz (Apr 30, 2008)

I have filter floss "poly pillow fill" in the last compartment of the Fluval. I will check the fluval for possible air leaking, by shutting it down and starting it again right? The substrate it rick so thatis not the problem.


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

I have poly fil in my XPs as well. But I still toss a micro-polish pad on top of it. Seems to really work well. Plus, since not much gets through the flos, I can rinse and reuse the micro pads quite a bit.


----------



## safireeyz (Apr 30, 2008)

ok I will try that. thanks for the tip


----------



## safireeyz (Apr 30, 2008)

I am also going to run my Diatom filter as well to see if that gets rid of it


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

That should deninitely help.


----------

